# Soil thermometer



## sticknstring (Mar 21, 2013)

I know some of u guys use them, looking for some opinions on which brands are the best. Looked at some online and i see that some of them will test for ph of the soil as well, which i like. But the reviews arent very good. I didnt know if any of you have some experience and opinions with them. Thanks


----------

